# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  roof battens HELP

## bingoshelley

hi i need to know what the standard size for roof battens is im using wood so is it 90 x 45 or 90 x 35 thank you. the roof batten sizes are not written on my house plans just the 900 ctrs spacing

----------


## journeyman Mick

UP here (cyclonic area) roof battens are usually supplied in 75 x 38 rough sawn (very rough) hardwood. Converts back to a 3" x 1 1/2" in imperial measure. Just ask the yard what they generally supply for roof battens. If you're getting a tin roof rather than tiles consider using metal top hat batten. Much lighter (makes it much easier to drag a length onto the roof) and straighter, and easy to join. The only draw back is that you've got to be more accurate in where you place your screws as they're much narrower. 
Mick

----------


## Pulse

AS 1684 actually has tables for batten size depending on batten span and spacing (and timber grade) 
You could check it there 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## bingoshelley

thx guys got a feeling that those extra pieces of wood that came with the trusses were the actual battens  :Doh: ....but they make wonderful noggins for my skirting boards grrrrrr lol :No: 
will check asa in morning thx heaps

----------


## barney118

Check the grade of the wood, as those extra bits you might be talking about are temp bracing. battens should be either MGP10 or MGP12.
I used (sheet roof) MGP12 90x45 or 90x35 battens for 900mm spacing can span 1200mm, I know its less for MGP10.

----------


## bingoshelley

id like to thank you guys once again for heading me in the right direction.
according to AS1684.4 as we are using sheet roofing with rafters spaced at 900 centres and we want our batten spacing also at 900 centres then we have several options according to table A37 of the AS1684.4. we will be using 35x70 mgp12. i have listed the extra info in case future members need this info.
once again you guys are great thank you very much cheers shelley :brava:

----------

